
Great Talks Most People Have Never Heard - rspivak
https://jamesclear.com/great-speeches
======
cafard
The best commencement addresses I have heard was by Dr. Temple Grandin, "What
You Can Learn From Your Science Teacher", delivered at Wilson College in
Chambersburg, Pennsylvania, ten or a dozen years ago. Now, I haven't heard
that many commencement addresses, but hers was head and shoulders above the
rest that I have heard.

~~~
tcbawo
Is this speech available somewhere?

------
ElijahLynn
James, can you make this an open source repo, so others can contribute? Your
site could also allow comments for others to suggest more.

------
sidcool
The talk by Art Williams kinda shreds the the colleges to pieces. Not sure
whether I agree with it, but it's nicely delivered.

------
mckee1
JK Rowling's commencement address is exceptional. One of the best speeches
I've listened to.

